# IBALL SLIDE i6012



## nebula (Aug 25, 2012)

guys has anyone used the iball slide i6012?? how is the performance as per the price??


----------



## saswat23 (Aug 25, 2012)

IBall Slide i6012 Price, Specifications, Review and Images


----------



## nebula (Aug 27, 2012)

saswat23 said:


> IBall Slide i6012 Price, Specifications, Review and Images



but nothing regarding the performance is mentioned in the link...????


----------



## Aarizz Ansario (Aug 28, 2012)

yeah bro...im also looking for its review or video
but there's nothing...not a single video of it on youtube 
im looking to buy this but a little confuse betwn iball slide i6012 and Micromax funbook pro


----------



## dronejc (Sep 10, 2012)

Hi

I just purchased the iBall I 6012. The finish is really good, giving it a best premium feel amongst the other budget tablets. The price is presently 7350/- at Hyderabad.

Since it had been only a day, a detailed review will be posted on the same by 12-Sep-2012.

As a first impression, a worth buying tablet.

Cheers

Jay.





nebula said:


> guys has anyone used the iball slide i6012?? how is the performance as per the price??


----------



## andeart (Nov 13, 2012)

So anyone got it yet?


----------



## AndroidFan (Nov 13, 2012)

IBall Slide i6012 has a Single Core Allwinner A10 processor running at 1.2 GHZ, 7" capacitive screen with a resolution of 480x800 pixels. 1 GB RAM... Its downside is only 0.3 MP front facing camera.

Average performing tablet... There are hundreds of chinese brands with similar specs. They all perform the same, as are made in identical chinese factories...

Check out review -- Micromax Funbook Hands On Review - iGyaan - YouTube

Only yesterday, I paid Rs 3700 for a cheaper version of such chinese tablets... Ambrane A77. Its cheap, so it doesn't matter if it lasts a year... Can be good enough as an ebook reader, browser and occasional video. Front facing camera is 1.3 MP, barely enough for skype. Its cheaper because it has A13 processor @ 1.5 GHZ, which is slightly slower than its A10 variant, and only 512 MB RAM and 4 GB memory + SD card slot. Don't want to spend more for craplets... The don't really last.

I will buy a Nexus 7 next year... Saving some money for a decent phone first...

If you are really looking for A10 based tablet, then check out *Byond Mi-book Mi3* on flipkart (or cheaper deals elsewhere). The reviews there are good, and hardware is identical to the iBall tablet... -- Byond Mi-book Mi3 Tablet | Tablet | Flipkart.com

All the best...

Cheers!


----------



## guru_urug (Nov 13, 2012)

Also check out this one
Ainol Novo 7 Aurora II - Buy online with 1 year warranty and free shipping
for 7990/-

Its got a dual core CPU cortex A9 with dual Mali GPU. Plus its got good developer support and good accessories too. Check out its youtube reviews.


----------



## cacklebolt (Nov 15, 2012)

Get a goddamn Nexus 7 !!1


----------

